# OffShore Trolling



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Which reel do you guys prefer? Also do you prefer with Level Wind or not and for what reasons?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

eastcoastsurfer said:


> Which reel do you guys prefer? Also do you prefer with Level Wind or not and for what reasons?


What are you trolling for? Marlin, Tuna ,Kings? For all of the above I use Penn Reels.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Offshore trolling, no levelwinds. On some screaming runs, a levelwind can jam up and cause problems, including snapping the line. Learning to work the line back on with your thumb comes quickly and is usually second nature within a couple trips.

For kings, I use Speedmasters or spinning rods. For dolphin and blackfin tuna, usually a TLD15 or TLD20 will handle most of the dolphin you encounter.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Open reels (not levelwinds) will out fish any levelwind and you will have less tackle failures we save the level winds for the deep drop reels loaded with braid. If you have any questions on outfitting your spread or boat with versitle rigs don't hesitate to drop me a line and i will give you a hand

Mike


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Be careful using a level wind on some fish. The speedsters have a way of blowing the worm gear out of the side plates of the reels.


----------

